# Healthy and happy americana not laying ??



## savannah25 (Aug 16, 2016)

My girl has suddenly stopped laying and I dont know why, she seems healthy & happy ,nothing has changed but we have had some loud thunderstorms here in florida, im wondering if that could cause her to stop laying ?
worried


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

It could be that, Summers are hard as well the heat can slow them down. How many days since she last laid, and how old is she?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

There are many stressors that can cause a hen to slow or stop laying. As long as your hen is eating, drinking and otherwise acting normal...I wouldnt worry about it. She'll lay when she's ready.


----------



## savannah25 (Aug 16, 2016)

She is approximately 18 months old and has been laying daily since she was about 12 mos old. She just stopped suddenly, but seems fine otherwise, eating and drinking and still friendly and playful. She is the only chicken we have ever had so dont know anything about their habits or what is normal and what is not. She just wandered into our garage one day when I was bringing in my groceries and I didnt even know it, I closed the garage door and she started making noise the next day and we found her sitting on my husbands workbench. I asked around and none of my neighbors had any idea where she came from so I put her in our fenced backyard and hoped someone would come looking for her but noone ever did and we got attached to her. I researched what to do to make her a nest and bought a covered cat litter box filled it with cedar shavings and placed 3 plastic eggs in it, and she got right in and was laying beautiful eggs daily within a week. Then about a week ago she just stopped...worried me but she seems fine ? Im just puzzled, thanks to those that replied to my post.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

She maybe getting ready to molt.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

What are you feeding her? Layer feed I hope.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Also she could be Ionely. Chickens are very social. May want to get her a friend or two. (After properly integrating them of course)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hens stop laying do to molt,it's about that time again or to go broody but if she's not trying to hatch an egg that's not it.As they get older they tend to lay less.The heat could cause a decrease in egg production,it's been a very hot summer and it takes a toll on animals,tor,as someone suggested,it could be she's lonely-my flock stays together in 1 big group or small cliques of the cool chickens,the nerd chickens,etc.If 1 is hanging out alone then something is probably physically wrong,a 1st sign of illness.If you can,try to get 2-3 more chickens she will be happier and if 1 dies there are still others.Chickens are like potato chips-you can't have just 1!!!


----------

